
Can anyone clear Google cookies from Chrome? - cnd
I notice today it&#x27;s impossible to clear google cookies.  I had several tabs open, including one to gmail and one to calendar, and I have &quot;Do Not Track&quot; set to &quot;yes&quot;.<p>Then, I clear cookies and close my browser.<p>Then, I open my browser (it re-loads all my tabs automatically).<p>As soon as possible, I again clear my cookies.<p>Finally, when I load the google home page, it still has my account showing in the top corner (my logo, my name, and my email).<p>My guess is google have some JS which detects cookie loss, and immediately reconstitutes the lost cookies - so all my &quot;clear&quot; requests are being surreptitiously violated...<p>Does anyone know how to tell chrome to actually get rid of google cookies?  Even the &quot;new tab&quot; window contacts google and sets more cookies every time!
======
lathiat
This is a resault of the Chrome feature called "Account Consistency" that
signs you in and out of Chrome itself and Google Services in synchronisation

You can disable the feature under "Identity consistency between browser and
cookie jar #enable-account-consistency" chrome://flags/#enable-account-
consistency

~~~
cnd
You ROCK! Thanks heaps for pointing out this obscure setting :-)

------
rayvy
__Shameless plug __\- I 'm actually working on a small tool at the moment to
help with this[1] (the repo is a mess as the project is very much under
development).

But my new approach to cookies, _especially_ with Google (I use Firefox over
Chrome actually), is to just remove them from their physical location - the
sqlite database that browsers put on your computer.

I imagine Google plays all kinds of tricks and games in their browser to
prevent their cookies from going away (another reason I stay away from
Chrome).

[1]
[https://github.com/ralston3/moz_cookies](https://github.com/ralston3/moz_cookies)

~~~
rasz
is messing with sqlite database safe while its opened in the browser? is it
even possible? I know for example Chrome locks History database while running.

I was thinking of different approach, an extension implementing firewall shim
on top of cookie/localStorage/sessionStorage. Selectively prevent the storage
in the first place. "Fun" fact - afaik you cant disable/limit localStorage in
Chrome/Blink, you can only bulk disable all forms of data storage including
cookies.

~~~
cnd
As we have just found out... "cookies" have evolved exactly the same way that
malware has.

Persistence is maintained _without_ writing to disk, using a variety of
methods.

Three of those which I now know about include a) all google pages have
javascript which polls or gets an event when cookies change, and this script
fires to rejuvenate the cookies using an ID stored inside the page HTML. b)
some google pages store an ID inside the browser URL, so the next page you
visit tells google who you were again via the referrer c) Chrome itself tracks
you if you don't switch off that obscure setting mentioned above.

Probably the more-likely method of solving this problem is to _poison_ the
cookies, instead of remove them. Google will be tracking billions of devices,
so it seems probable that their client side code will not know the difference
between a "real" and a "fake" cookie - so long as your code produces cookies
that their JS etc thinks is "real", it's not going to trigger the rejuvenation
step.

~~~
rasz
This isnt a problem,. you can override default cookie method

    
    
        var cookieDesc = Object.getOwnPropertyDescriptor(Document.prototype, 'cookie') ||
                         Object.getOwnPropertyDescriptor(HTMLDocument.prototype, 'cookie');
        if (cookieDesc && cookieDesc.configurable) {
            Object.defineProperty(document, 'cookie', {
                get: function () {
                    return cookieDesc.get.call(document);
                },
                set: function (val) {
                    console.log(val);
                    cookieDesc.set.call(document, val);
                }
            });
        }
    
    

and filter what gets stored before it touches the Cookie database.

------
Spitznamen
if you need a browser without cookies, use open guest window. It doesn't log
cookies to your browser but have in mind that it doesn't save your browsing
history.

